# TwinCAT System Manager geht nicht in den Run Modus



## Darkghost (4 Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich will ich nur mein erstes Testprogramm mal lokal auf meinem PC laufen lassen.
Aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin das TwinCat in den Run Modus wechselt.

Ich hab mir das Video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bjyup92keYc
angeschaut. Leider wird daraus auch nicht klar, was ich einstellen muss, damit ich auf dem PC das Testprogramm laufen lassen kann.

Verwende TwinCAT 2.11 Evaluation Build 2275. Wenn ich eine neue Konfiguration starte dann ist das System im Config Mode und da neben steht Lokal und meine LAN IP-Adresse.

Jemand eine Idee warum, dass bei mir nicht läuft oder was ich machen kann, damit ich in den RUN Modus komme?
Liegt es evtl an der Lizenz?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weißnix_ (4 Dezember 2016)

Dein Twincat ist anscheinend die 64bit-Version. Da ist die lokale Runtime nicht enthalten - ergo kannst Du das Programm damit nicht testen.
Die lokale Runtime ist nur in der 32bit-Version enthalten.


----------



## Darkghost (4 Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Info.
Gut das diese Informationen überall zu lesen ist...

Hab jetzt auch gelesen, dass ich meine SPS für die Programmierung nehmen muss, wenn die 30 Tage Version abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Darkghost (4 Dezember 2016)

Die 32bit Version kann ich aber nicht auf einem Win7 x64 bit installieren oder?
Ich bekomme bei der Installation ne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## weißnix_ (5 Dezember 2016)

Bleib mal ganz entspannt: Die 30 Tage gelten ebenfalls nur für die Runtime. Code-Entwicklung ist kostenlos, d.h. für diesen Programmteil gibt es keine Zeitbeschränkung. Du musst also nicht auf der SPS entwickeln.
Ob sich die 32 bit Version installieren lässt, hab ich noch nicht versucht, aber wozu gibt es VM's?


----------



## MasterOhh (5 Dezember 2016)

Die 32bit Version läuft nicht auf 64bit Systemen. Am einfachsten ist es, wie schon erwähnt, eine VM mit einem 32bit Windows als Testumgebung zu nutzen. Wenn die TwinCAT 2 Runtime auf der VM läuft, kann sie vom 64bit Host System wie eine normale SPS als Zielsystem angewählt werden (man muss also nicht auf der VM arbeiten). Eine richtige (Netzwerk)Konfiguration der VM vorrausgesetzt.

Nach Ablauf der 30 Tage für die Runtime, einfach TwinCAT nochmal drüber installieren und man hat wieder 30 Tage Zeit. Die zeitliche Begrenzung dient nur dazu soll nur verhindern, dass die Testversion produktiv einsetzt. Ansonsten kann man sie unbegrenzt alle 30 Tage verlängern.


----------



## Darkghost (6 Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos.
Dann weiss ich jetzt was ich zu tun hab.
Danke.

Habt Ihr noch eine Idee war ich manchmal die SPS nicht erreichen kann?
Fehlermeldung "Ungültige Version des Zielsystems CX.... Warum? -> Jetzt gehts wieder?


----------



## hicom500 (6 Dezember 2016)

vielleicht in Steuerungskonfiguration falsche Zielplattform PC oder CX (x86) statt CX (ARM) ausgwählt?

J.


----------



## Darkghost (6 Dezember 2016)

Aktuell vermute ich, dass dieses Problem daher kommt, dass ich die 2te Spannungsversorgung vergessen habe anzuschließen ... :-/
Malo schauen, ob es jetzt geht.


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Dezember 2016)

Och nö, nicht schon wieder!!! :roll:


Darkghost schrieb:


> Aktuell vermute ich, dass dieses Problem daher kommt, dass ich die 2te Spannungsversorgung vergessen habe anzuschließen ... :-/


Grassiert hier im Moment ne Seuche die die Leute ihre CXe falsch anschließen lässt?

*Hinweis: Schaltung/Verdrahtung KL1104 Beckhoff

*Bitte die Beiträge zum Thema Anschluss eines CX lesen, verstehen, verinnerlichen und umsetzen, danke.

Kurz zusammengefasst: Wenn Du nur die beiden oberen (24V und 0V) Anschlüsse nutzt startet lediglich die CPU und die Datenkommunikation über den K-Bus oder E-Bus läuft, das heißt, Du erreichst Deine CPU, findest vermutlich auch alle direkt angeschlossenen Klemmen, aber diese reagieren nicht. Dies erfolgt erst, wenn auch die Powerkontakte mit Strom versorgt werden was durch die darunterliegenden Anschlüsse (+ und -) geschieht.


----------



## weißnix_ (7 Dezember 2016)

Keine Seuche. Immer der Gleiche
Er gibt uns bestimmt 'ne Kiste Bier aus, nachdem RTFM und dem obligatorischen (kräftigen) Schlag gegen die Stirn.


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Dezember 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Keine Seuche. Immer der Gleiche


Ups, peinlich.  
Hatte übersehen, dass es der Selbe ist.


----------

